# Timings of home study visits



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi all. More questions i'm afraid - sorry!! I was looking at my annual leave from work today and trying to work out how much i need to keep free for possible prep course etc and had a sudden thought - are home study visits generally done in normal working hrs (thus necessitating regular time off work) - wondered what others experiences have been??
Thanks, krissi  x


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi
I work in the nhs and I didn't take any of my annual leave to attend the prep course or the appointments. Worth looking at their policies, as a pregnant woman would go to her appt without using her a/l, same for us. I think I took special leave for the prep course, and just told them when SW was coming so I would come in late. 
My SW works 9-5, so yes it would be whenever she could come, but you could ask her to come first thing in the morning or whenever it's more convenient for you.
x x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

We had a mix of times and days.  Mostly we arranged it so that she came about 5pm, which we could leave work early for and do flexi-time.  She did a couple of evenings and a weekend meeting with a referee when they came to visit, and we did a couple of sessions more in the middle of the day.  We tried to have a balance of times that suited us and times that suited her - she has a little boy, too, and we didn't like stealing his mummy at bed time!

I took authorised leave (same as you'd take for antenatal appts) for prep course and will do for panel date.  The rest I did as flexi.  I probably could have had all the time as leave without taking annual leave, but this is not a time to be pushing your luck in my job!


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Social workers much prefer to do the visits within normal 9-5 working days because they don't get paid at all to do any over time. So evenings visits are difficult for them not least because of this but also because most social workers have no choice but to do paperwork from home in the evenings because of just how much there is to do now.


----------



## baby0684 (May 20, 2012)

Talk to your manager and look at policies.

I have done prep course and took special leave.

For visits luckily I only work 4 days. 
But again talk to your manager, see if there is any particular day that you can start late, or leave early. Most of the sw visits take about 3 hours.


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

I took annual leave for the prep course, and for some of the home study appointments I worked from home that day and made it my "lunch hour", and worked on a bit if it was too long. It was usually about 90 mins. Hubby was a student at the time so we worked around his lectures mainly, as my work generally allows for a day a week working at home.


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone - I work in the nhs so may have a look and see if they have a policy on it  . If not may have to use up some annual leave - hopefully will be worth it either way   .

Krissi xx


----------



## KJB1978 (Nov 23, 2010)

Our SW told us they do not do evening or weekend appointments when you are in the process of adopting because they keep those for families who have adopted and need to speak once their LO's are in bed and it shows you are totally committed to the process as you are having to invest your holiday to get through it.  

My hubby was another lucky one who managed to get the time off work so well worth asking.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Interesting to hear about NHS policies, I am also employed within health sector and has assumed I would have to take annual leave for prep and work around home study appointments. Will follow this thread with interest. Good luck everyone! x x x x x


----------



## someday (Sep 11, 2008)

We have just finished our HS. We had it every other Wed at 5pm. This was the latest SW could do it really and I understand why. DH works nights so that's not a problem. I left work at 4.15pm and worked lunch times to cover that.xxx


----------

